# Liverpool Bridge



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

The tragic ore/oil carrier fitting out at Middlesbrough in February 1976.Later renamed DERBYSHIRE she was lost with all her crew in a typhoon in 1980 starting a series of enquiries and a search for her wreck to determine the cause of her sinking.This seems to have been caused by a hatch cover opening.
There is a better scan of the pic on the Gallery.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Yes was a very tragedy of sea.
the last voyage of DERBYSHIRE began at Seven Island.Loaded with 158000
tonnes of iron ore concentrate,she departed from Quebec on july 11-1980,
bound for Kawasaki,Japan under of Cpt Geoffry Underhill she had a complement of 41 officers and crew and also carried the wifes of two of 
the officers.the voyage took her via the Cape of Good Hope!!!.She disappeared during the typhoon "ORCHID" without trace in Pacific Ocean south of the Japan Coast. 
During the next seven years no fewer than 151 bulk and ore carriers become total loss.Of these 38 sank at sea mainly due to Heavy Weater conditions.
It was to be over eight years later that the British Wreck Commissioner in his formal investigation into the loss concluded that the DERBYSHIRE was " probably overwhelmed by the force of nature".


----------

